# Low baller offers



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I got this scope of work and instantly denied the order for $200

What a JOKE 

Initial Services
Work Specification
Removal of up to 5 cubic yards of debris.
Installing handrails missing from any walkway or stairwell with more than one step. This is a safety hazard and must be completed. You will be sent back if this is not completed.
Replacing any damaged, missing, rotted or otherwise unsecured step.
Installing tape over transition areas between carpets and floors.
Re-securing with mortar broken, loose, or otherwise un-secured brick or concrete steps. This is a trip hazard and must be completed. You will be sent back if this is not completed.
Secure gates surrounding pools and any open fences that may allow access to the property.
Tacking down loose linoleum &/or flooring.
Removing loose tiles and installing black tape between remaining secured tiles and floors.
Removing all falling ceiling tiles.
Treating with “Killz” or bleach up to 10 Sq. Ft area of mold. If there is more than 10 Sq Ft, immediately call the office. If this can be addressed by you, we will issue another work order.
Removing all broken glass from interior and exterior of property.
Cap all exposed electrical wires, gas lines, water lines.
Cover all exposed outlets with face plates, cover all exposed electric panels.
Broom clean and/or vacuum all interior rooms.
Dust windowsills, Remove cobwebs, clean ceiling fans, mantles, wash walls/base boards, remove all window treatments and related hardware (screws, brackets, nails, rods, etc).
Remove all nails, screws, tacks, posters, pictures from wall.
Sweep and mop floors. Be sure to do so on every floor, in every room. The garage/outbuildings (ifapplicable) need to be swept and free of debris.
Remove all litter. Check every floor & room. This includes exterior debris as well.
Clean all appliances inside and out (unless they are to be removed), counters, back splashes,
cabinets, drawers.
Clean and sanitize and deodorize all bathrooms (including all toilets, showers, sinks, countertops, cabinets and back splashes).
Must pass a “white glove” inspection. All properties that have an initial service work order completed are issued a QC Inspection within 48 hours of the work being completed in EMS.
Appropriate winterization services to be completed as necessary.
Cutting grass to a height not to exceed 2”. This will need to be completed up to a maximum of 200’ X 200’.
Edging all property exterior (front, side and back).
Weed removal from lawns, beds, fence lines, driveways, and curbs.
Removal of litter/trash/debris, grass clippings, tree trimmings, leaves, etc., from
the property. The most commonly missed places that debris/litter is found is under the porch and around the outer skirts of the property.
Disposal of all debris and yard refuse off of property location in accordance with local standards and regulations.
Sweeping of all paved areas.
Cleaning of gutters. You must provide photographic documentation. Gutters will also need to be maintained during routine lawn cuts as well.
Be sure to provide before, during (action) and after photographic evidence. Sign and photograph sign-in sheet. Photos must be date/time stamped.

WOW


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The wording sure looks familiar. Let me guess IEI-Tidewater.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Dont know we did not get that far. The scope of work for what they are NOT paying was incredible. Whats even more disappointing is that people do it for that price. Not trying to offend just saying we in this industry are worth more than the shells on the follow from the peanuts


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I got this scope of work and instantly denied the order for $200
> 
> What a JOKE
> 
> ...


Its not a joke.....its an insult.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Dont know we did not get that far. The scope of work for what they are NOT paying was incredible. Whats even more disappointing is that people do it for that price. Not trying to offend just saying we in this industry are worth more than the shells on the follow from the peanuts


So this company gave you a scope of work and pay but you don't know the company name? Really?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

The only scope of work I would complete for $200 is 

1) pull in to driveway
2) unpack tools


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

How many sq ft (range is fine) for the interior?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> So this company gave you a scope of work and pay but you don't know the company name? Really?


He might be a 3rd party vendor and the one who gave him the order may be the only one who knows. I can see that.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

What are you guys complaining about? I would do it for $50..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll take your 50 and lower you by 5.. $45!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

ISM37 said:


> I'll take your 50 and lower you by 5.. $45!!


F'it. I just want a chance to work for such an awesome company. After all they may have more work for me in the future or a brother that needs some work done too. Ill do it for $10.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

damn. I really cant afford to do it for any less then that. lol

god. .all the bitching and complaining from the PP guys. why bother with all this in the first place if the prices are such crap that they're paying..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

ISM37 said:


> damn. I really cant afford to do it for any less then that. lol
> 
> god. .all the bitching and complaining from the PP guys. why bother with all this in the first place if the prices are such crap that they're paying..


Some of these fellas make a fortune one underpaid job at a time. Its a volume game. Also be nice to these fellas because when they bite you it hurts.. :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What are you guys complaining about? I would do it for $50..



A lot of things get done for $50:whistling


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Some of these fellas make a fortune one underpaid job at a time. Its a volume game. Also be nice to these fellas because when they bite you it hurts.. :laughing:


That's why I knocked your mothers teeth out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> That's why I knocked your mothers teeth out.


Not sure about that comment f face..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

ut oh. getting personal now. i'm outa here. not wasting any more time


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not sure about that comment f face..


It's just a joke coach paterno. Relax.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Those prices are from a HUD FSM in Michigan. IEI-Tidewater. Have fun with $10. I was doing for $15 bit I guess I am out of work now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

For what these guys want to pay it seems they spent more money making the list of what they want you to do than what there going to pay you to do it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I got this scope of work and instantly denied the order for $200
> 
> What a JOKE
> 
> ...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> The scope of work for what they are NOT paying was incredible. Whats even more disappointing is that people do it for that price. Not trying to offend just saying we in this industry are worth more than the shells on the follow from the peanuts


You get an order like that and your worried about offending someone?
The fact that people are now working for that price means that the industry has walked past you and down the street. Time to move on to bigger and better my friend.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You get an order like that and your worried about offending someone?
> The fact that people are now working for that price means that the industry has walked past you and down the street. Time to move on to bigger and better my friend.


It is not the issuer that am saying my comment to. It is the poor sap that will take it, and their lines of crap... well you may not make that much on this one but you will on the reocccouring ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> It is not the issuer that am saying my comment to. It is the poor sap that will take it, and their lines of crap... well you may not make that much on this one but you will on the reocccouring ...


HHAHAHAHAhA:no: No it might not seem like a lot but you have to look at the bigger picture, the volume!!!! HAHAHAHA yeah right!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> The wording sure looks familiar. Let me guess IEI-Tidewater.


Ahhhhhh yes. Tidewater. Nasty fat @ss Tiffany and her eats to much posse. Another group of good for nothings. All the HUD fsm's blow so bad now. Its a shame. We started in 2002 with MCB on m&mII. Did not have to take photos of any work. Used to get paid 45 for a cut and 25 for a bmi. Year round. Ahhhhhhhh the good ole days


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ISM37 said:


> damn. I really cant afford to do it for any less then that. lol
> 
> god. .all the bitching and complaining from the PP guys. why bother with all this in the first place if the prices are such crap that they're paying..






Really.......... do we gotta do this again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


ISM37 said:


> damn. I really cant afford to do it for any less then that. lol
> 
> god. .all the bitching and complaining from the PP guys. why bother with all this in the first place if the prices are such crap that they're paying..


God... all the bitching about the PP guys bitching from guys that dont have a damn thing to do with the industry... WHY BOTHER READING OR SAYING ANYTHING IF YOU DON"T HAVE A DOG IN THE FIGHT??? I thought we have been through this 50 times and even had threats of closing down the PP thread all together because of it.
If you don't wanna see the bitching don't click the link, pretty simple concept huh????:thumbsup:


----------

